# Online Article about Southern California for Train Lovers



## alocsin (Jun 26, 2011)

Please check out my online article about what train lovers can enjoy in Southern California:

Train Lovers’ SoCal: What to See If You Revere the Rails

Thanks.

Aurelio


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Very cool. Orange Empire is nearby. Cool place. We have went several times. Great old Trains there. :thumbsup:


----------



## alocsin (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks. One of my favorite museums in all the world is OREM. Wish I had enough time to be a member and learn to drive their trolleys.

Aurelio


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

alocsin said:


> Thanks. One of my favorite museums in all the world is OREM. Wish I had enough time to be a member and learn to drive their trolleys.
> 
> Aurelio


Yea me too. Our family of 6 volunteered a day there and cleaned a bunch of passenger trains and 3 cabooses. Pretty cool.


----------

